# Use a proxy server for your LAN is always checked on reboot



## TheSonu (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum. Just wanted to know why my computer keeps checking the Use a proxy server for your LAN option under Internet Options>Connections>LAN settings
By having this option clicked on every reboot, dropbox can't connect and none of the Windows 8 apps work outside of desktop apps. Any help?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have a program named *e-Rewards Notify *on your computer?

Also read the following thread: http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/1088333-solved-proxy-settings-ie-10-a.html

If not,

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.*

2- Run the program. 

3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.

4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.

6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.

Then,


1- Run *HijackThis* again.

2- Click on *Open The Misc Tools section *from the Main Menu.

3- Click on *Open Uninstall Manager*.

4- Click on *Save list...*

5- Save the text file to the desktop.

6- Copy and paste the log from Notepad into your next reply.


----------



## TheSonu (Feb 26, 2013)

I actually do have e-Rewards notify. Is this the source of the issue? Still need me to do the Hijackthis thing?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TheSonu said:


> I actually do have *e-Rewards Notify*. Is this the source of the issue? Still need me to do the Hijackthis thing?


Yup. Uninstalling *e-Rewards Notify* should fix your problem.


----------



## TheSonu (Feb 26, 2013)

Dang, nice and quick catch! Had that problem yourself? Haha, it's a nice piece of software, so uninstalling it will be sad XD. I'll contact e-Rewards about the problem. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TheSonu said:


> Dang, nice and quick catch! Had that problem yourself? Haha, it's a nice piece of software, so uninstalling it will be sad XD. I'll contact e-Rewards about the problem. Thanks a lot!


Haven't had the problem personally, but another member recently had the exact same problem and we caught it with the help of *TCPView*.


----------

